# Online parts manual available



## winsider (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all,

We just added the Datsun Bluebird 410 to our list of online parts manuals. You can find it here:
https://www.carpartsmanual.com/datsun/bluebird-1964-1965

Thanks,
Lars Tungen
https://www.carpartsmanual.com


----------

